# Survivorman finalizes negotiations for a third season - in HD



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

Les Stroud's Blog ~ Survivorman » Survivorman returns for a third season


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

I still want to know what became of the house he and his wife were building out in the woods... "Off the grid".


----------



## fritz_monroe (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad to see another season coming up. I like his show so much more than Man vs. Wild.

As for the house, I'd like to see an update on that as well.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to see.

I like the information that Les brings. More practical and real world. Not so much like a "Show"........


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

dtompsett said:


> I still want to know what became of the house he and his wife were building out in the woods... "Off the grid".


I only got to see one episode where he was installing his alt. energy and went live with it. I want to see more!

I enjoy Survivorman much more than Man vs. Wild. He acts like it's an action movie where Les takes the more realistic approach to surviving.


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, Bear is like some "MTV-generation let's show off my climbing and jumping skills, and eat gross stuff."


----------



## DuckA (Oct 12, 2008)

BlackPaladin said:


> Yeah, Bear is like some "MTV-generation let's show off my climbing and jumping skills, and eat gross stuff."


Have you seen the video where he is supposedly out in the middle of a lava field being really careful not to make the dried lava collapse then some guy appears from the left and strolls across it, then the camera pans and you see a busy highway not more than a couple hundred yards away?


----------



## fritz_monroe (Oct 29, 2008)

BlackPaladin said:


> Yeah, Bear is like some "MTV-generation let's show off my climbing and jumping skills, and eat gross stuff."


And let's not forget that he seems to have a need to get naked for the camera.


----------



## CherokeeCat (Oct 28, 2008)

dtompsett said:


> I still want to know what became of the house he and his wife were building out in the woods... "Off the grid".


There's a link to a store on Les' web site that has a DVD "Off the Grid" if you can't find the show on air or on line.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

DuckA said:


> Have you seen the video where he is supposedly out in the middle of a lava field being really careful not to make the dried lava collapse then some guy appears from the left and strolls across it, then the camera pans and you see a busy highway not more than a couple hundred yards away?


I don't think they deny this. I know they have stayed in hotels while out "roughing" it.


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

Les Stroud is great.

I think i have watched every episode of survivor man and his other shows including "off the grid" "Surviving urban disasters" and "snow shoes in solitude"

Very inspiring individual. 

Don't care to much for the other show "Man VS Wild"


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, I guess I am the only one that has never heard of this show, so I went to the link and see it is on a cable/dish network. Is it a good enough show for me to sign up for cable/dish service? I never really saw much else on cable/dish to be worth watching so I still use rabbit ears. Not that broadcast TV has that much to offer either.

Just call me old I guess. I have no idea how to 'text' anyone either and I refuse to carry the damn cell phone my employer provides for me. Anyone wants to get a hold of me can do it the old fashioned way - via email. 

G


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

Might be better off renting or purchasing seasons one and two before you buy cable just to see how you like it.............I dont watch alot of TV but this is one of the shows i dont mind watching the commercials for


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

dtompsett said:


> I still want to know what became of the house he and his wife were building out in the woods... "Off the grid".


Get the 'Green' channel, they are covering it there...



coinguy said:


> ...Is it a good enough show for me to sign up for cable/dish service?


NOPE! Not at all!
His so called 'Survival' is pretty silly most of the time.

He and that 'Bear' guy pass on big, fat rattle snakes so they can eat really disgusting things like bugs, grubs, and the eyeballs/brains out of long dead animals...
Stuff my military survival instructor would kick our butts for doing!

"Survivorman" goes to Alaska, finds a fishing net on the beach, and instead of making a casting net (While the salmon were running no less!) he makes a drift net out of it and catches nothing...
Winds up eating part of a long dead castoff salmon some bird or bear didn't finish...

Makes his 'Shelter' right on the beach! Facing the water no less!
Can't figure out why he's cold!

Any boyscout can tell you NEVER face the water,
NEVER build on the lowest point of ground where it's coldest,
And NEVER leave the windward side open!
..............

Both of them are in it for the 'Gross Out' factor most of the time, and both of them make mistakes that would get you killed in the real world if you tried them!


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

I usually download my television shows, because I save time that way.

Prison Break
The Unit
The Shield
Fringe
My Own Worst Enemy
Heroes
Survivor
The Ultimate Fighter
Survivorman

Family Guy
American Dad!
Star Wars: The Clone Wars
The Boondocks (when/if it starts back!)


----------



## CherokeeCat (Oct 28, 2008)

BlackPaladin said:


> I usually download my television shows, because I save time that way.
> 
> Prison Break
> The Unit
> ...


Yeah, I've just found "The Unit" online!!! They've moved that show around so much I can't keep up with the storyline!!

It's great because you can watch it in 44 minutes without too many annoying commercials.

"The Unit" is one of my favorites


----------

